# Can SINE locate libraries downloaded to external drives?



## Soundbed (Dec 24, 2021)

I couldn't find the answer in OT's FAQ pages.

I've downloaded SINE libraries to an external drive (e.g., Ark 5).

On one machine, the library functions perfectly.

If I eject the drive and try to use the same library on another machine, SINE is making me download everything "again" and I see no controls that will allow me to "point" SINE to the already downloaded library on the external drive.

The closest thing I found was this article:






Deleting your Library.json - Orchestral Tools Helpdesk


Sometimes it might be necessary for you to delete your Library.json file. This file holds a list of your installed content, but does not actually contain the co




orchestraltools.helpscoutdocs.com





When I renamed the file, all my libraries are gone and none of them seem to have a way to direct SINE to "locate" or "find" them on any drives (even the internal drive). So I deleted the new file and renamed the original file back to the proper name.

Anyone figured out a workaround?

Or am I missing a feature?


----------



## Germain B (Dec 24, 2021)

Can't you just locate it, or am I missing something ? :


----------



## Soundbed (Dec 24, 2021)

Germain B said:


> Can't you just locate it, or am I missing something ? :


Oh. My. God.

Why does this link disappear when you scroll down?

Why?



I kept scrolling to the library — making this link disappear — and trying the Settings and Browse buttons.

For days.

Thanks, I'll try this, next time I have the drive connected.


----------



## Soundbed (Dec 25, 2021)

Germain B said:


> Can't you just locate it, or am I missing something ? :


Works perfectly, thank you!! I will add this to my list of feature design suggestions for SINE — I think they should change how that appears.


----------



## Rudianos (Dec 25, 2021)

that + collection has saved me and so many on here. Def needs to be bigger. And would love to see these libraries possible to sort in a diff way and display in icons smaller.


----------



## Kony (Dec 25, 2021)

Does this work if I copy the files across from my online PC to another drive on my offline DAW?

I try to keep my DAW offline as much as possible (thanks Windows updates!). I have SINE on both my online PC and DAW - and would like to add more OT libraries - which is why I would like to copy libraries across if possible.


----------



## G_Erland (Dec 25, 2021)

Kony said:


> Does this work if I copy the files across from my online PC to another drive on my offline DAW?
> 
> I try to keep my DAW offline as much as possible (thanks Windows updates!). I have SINE on both my online PC and DAW - and would like to add more OT libraries - which is why I would like to copy libraries across if possible.


I want to be careful, but see no reason this shouldnt work…as long as you have an Orchestral tools folder structured the way it sets it up, Id think sine can see what it needs to see…anyway - no harm in just trying it out, no?


----------



## Kony (Dec 25, 2021)

G_Erland said:


> I want to be careful, but see no reason this shouldnt work…as long as you have an Orchestral tools folder structured the way it sets it up, Id think sine can see what it needs to see…anyway - no harm in just trying it out, no?


Thanks for that - I can't remember if this is why I have SINE on both PCs - it must be as both have Tallinn installed.

You're right though, I'll give it a go and see what happens - thanks again


----------



## Kony (Dec 25, 2021)

I ended up getting the low strings large + winds from Ark 5. Unfortunately this patch requires a SINE update (I'm currently on 1.0.5). So I went to update SINE (wondering how I'm going to do this on my offline DAW later), and would you believe Windows 7 is not supported anyway? I have W7 on my online PC, W10 on my DAW. Looks like I will have to put my DAW online after all.


----------



## G_Erland (Dec 25, 2021)

Well…this is my own solution too, i put my rig online to download/update, and then turn it off. Though i carry a ssd around for the OT stuff, because www where i keep my rig is too slow for those file sizes..


----------



## Germain B (Dec 25, 2021)

Kony said:


> I ended up getting the low strings large + winds from Ark 5. Unfortunately this patch requires a SINE update (I'm currently on 1.0.5). So I went to update SINE (wondering how I'm going to do this on my offline DAW later), and would you believe Windows 7 is not supported anyway? I have W7 on my online PC, W10 on my DAW. Looks like I will have to put my DAW online after all.


You can download the .exe file from the website from your online PC and copy it to your DAW station and install it. I always download Sine update from my Linux online PC.

You can also disable temporarily Windows updates while you download libraries. This is what I do now and never had a bad surprise with unwanted update.


----------



## Germain B (Dec 25, 2021)

Kony said:


> Does this work if I copy the files across from my online PC to another drive on my offline DAW?
> 
> I try to keep my DAW offline as much as possible (thanks Windows updates!). I have SINE on both my online PC and DAW - and would like to add more OT libraries - which is why I would like to copy libraries across if possible.


Yes, it works. I installed my first Sine libraries this way.


----------



## Kony (Dec 25, 2021)

Germain B said:


> You can download the .exe file from the website from your online PC and copy it to your DAW station and install it.


Thanks for letting me know! Unfortunately, I won't be able to update SINE on my online PC as it's W7 but the SINE update no longer works for W7. So I'll have to go online with my DAW anyway.



Germain B said:


> You can also disable temporarily Windows updates while you download libraries.


I can only do that for 7 days as I'm on W10 Home. I used up my 7 days on the last lot of downloads recently so next time I log on, W10 will update.


----------



## G_Erland (Dec 26, 2021)

Kony said:


> Thanks for letting me know! Unfortunately, I won't be able to update SINE on my online PC as it's W7 but the SINE update no longer works for W7. So I'll have to go online with my DAW anyway.
> 
> 
> I can only do that for 7 days as I'm on W10 Home. I used up my 7 days on the last lot of downloads recently so next time I log on, W10 will update.


No he means download the program file to your w7 PC, but dont install it. Then transfer the program file to your offline machine and install there😊


----------



## Germain B (Dec 26, 2021)

Kony said:


> I can only do that for 7 days as I'm on W10 Home.


I don't know if this work on the Home version (I'm on W10 Pro) but I can press this button (the 7 days one) several times and disable the updates for at least 5 or 6 weeks.


----------



## Kony (Dec 26, 2021)

G_Erland said:


> No he means download the program file to your w7 PC, but dont install it. Then transfer the program file to your offline machine and install there😊


it's not possible to do that unfortunately - trying to download the file leads to a prompt to update SINE.


----------



## G_Erland (Dec 26, 2021)

Kony said:


> it's not possible to do that unfortunately - trying to download the file leads to a prompt to update SINE.


Ah really, then i made some wrong presumptions, sorry bout that!


----------



## Germain B (Dec 26, 2021)

I'm really surprised. There's something I might just don't understand...
When you click the download link from Orchestral Tools' website, you should be able to just save the .exe file without executing it... And then move this file wherever you want.


----------



## Rudianos (Dec 26, 2021)

I have the download 1.08771 exe file sitting on my hard drive. If you need it.


----------



## Kony (Dec 26, 2021)

Germain B said:


> I'm really surprised. There's something I might just don't understand...
> When you click the download link from Orchestral Tools' website, you should be able to just save the .exe file without executing it... And then move this file wherever you want.


Do you mean the SINE update? I have the .exe file but it won't run because Windows 7 is not supported.



Rudianos said:


> I have the download 1.08771 exe file sitting on my hard drive. If you need it.


Thanks for that - very kind of you to offer. I have the SINE 1.08 file, but need it to work on the W7 PC.


----------



## Germain B (Dec 26, 2021)

Kony said:


> Do you mean the SINE update? I have the .exe file but it won't run because Windows 7 is not supported.


Oh, I got it. You want to install it also on your Windows 7 PC so you can download the libraries. Sorry.
Maybe you can just keep running an older version that support Windows 7. I don't think it would be a problem for downloading the latest libraries before copying it to you DAW PC, and run them in the latest 1.08 Sine.
If needed, I still have the .exe of the 1.05, 1.06 and 1.07.


----------



## Kony (Dec 26, 2021)

Germain B said:


> Oh, I got it. You want to install it also on your Windows 7 PC so you can download the libraries. Sorry.
> Maybe you can just keep running an older version that support Windows 7. I don't think it would be a problem for downloading the latest libraries before copying it to you DAW PC, and run them in the latest 1.08 Sine.
> If needed, I still have the .exe of the 1.05, 1.06 and 1.07.


Thanks @Germain B , that's very kind of you to offer. I have an older version running on the W7 PC but it won't allow me to download the Ark 5 patches without upgrading SINE first - and then the upgrade won't install because of the message that W7 is not supported. 

It's okay, I'm not in a huge rush so I'll put the DAW online at some point in the near future and will update and download then. Thanks everyone for the helpful suggestions and offers of help - it's much appreciated


----------

